# My Eldar Harlequin Attempt



## Orffer (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone

The hobby shop owner challenged me to paint one of the eldar harlequins. This is what came of the attempt.

I would like to get your honest and open opinion on it. If you can give me some pointers on how to improve, it would be much appreciated...

Regards

Orffer


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks pretty sharp to me. Kudos.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

nice, i just bought some harlies, but i dont think i could paint as good as that...k:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd try setting the background to white via photoshop or something-- it helps the miniature stand out a bit. But that's just photography... my attempt at a harlequin that I won as a door prize didn't come out half as good, so I don't think I can offer much in the way of painting suggestions.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Maybe ink the plume at the top so they stand out a bit more. Other than that, totally awesome paint job.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Other than a sincere "Nice work!"... I got nothing to add.

It's great.


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Seriously Wow!! I just bought some Harlequins today and im so jealous!!


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks cool


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

That's freaking sexy.
Nice job.


----------



## Orffer (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Every time I look at it, I find something new to correct in my next attempt...

1. I need to use a finer brush for the highlighting of the diamond pattern
2. I can use an ink-wash to let the plume stand out more
3. I can use a finer brush to create the coat detail (the lines)
4. I need to blend a bit more, and use more watered down layers (look at the mask, to much paint on the mask on the first layer)

Thank you for your comments...

I have a couple of other models that I would like your comments on. I will take some photos and you can have a look. At the moment I'm busy on a Chaos Defiler. I'm trying the Night Lords painting scheme with the lightning arcs. All I need to do still, is drybrush the reaper cannon, complete the painting on one of the front legs and paint the shields of each leg...

Regards

Orffer


----------



## asdwe123 (Jun 29, 2009)

*really good*

hey man i thionk they are really cool but u should try blending the hair, it worked really well for me!


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Orffer said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Every time I look at it, I find something new to correct in my next attempt...
> 
> ...


Be proud that you at least got the diamond pattern down. I didn't dare try it with my first harlies.

I wouldn't come off so critical of the mask. It looks very good. 

Over-all, I am very impressed with the work man. Great job! +rep


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I was thinking of getting some harlies to break the monotony of painting daemons. Please post a tut on how to do the diamond pattern. Would love to do some. Great paint job though. I have found that the artist is often their own hardest critic.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

From what I can see it looks prime but I would love to see some bigger pics of it to really take a look at it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks great man, the diamond pattern is larger then the ones that GW did but I would not even want to attempt that crap, or hell even the one you did!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice job over all. Good detailing in the patterns and diamonds but you could use more glazing to smooth everything out and blend it all together. But that's just me being fastidious though. Very good work!:victory:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice looking man! I have yet to attempt these, but seeing them come out like this just makes me wana go buy a whole tun of them them :grin:


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

i like it a lot awsome job painting...


----------



## ethereal mitch (Oct 18, 2009)

awesome job could you teach me how to paint the diamonds like that


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

this is a great work.


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

alot better than i could do


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

talk about threadromancy


----------

